# Mit der Fliege an der Weser?



## florianparske (24. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat es jemand von euch schonmal mit der Fliegenrute an der Weser versucht?

Ich war in den letzten Woch ein paar mal zum Spinnfischen da und da sind mir mehrere steigende Fische aufgefallen.
Dann habe ich es einmal mit der Fliege versucht.

Zunächst stieg nichts, weshalb ich mit einem Streamer auf Barsch angefangen hatte.
Nur leider war die Wurfweite mit dem Streamer an meiner 5er Rute nicht zufriedenstellend, dementsprechend tat sich auch nichts.

Dann begannen einige Fische zu steigen, also auf ne 18er Trockenfliege gewechselt und angeworfen.
Die  Fische schnappten auch nach der Fliege, jedoch waren die Schuppenträger  anscheinend so klein, dass sie diese nicht zu fassen bekamen.

Kurze Zeit später kam mein Vater dann vorbei und ich wechselte zur Spinnrute...

Letzte Woche war ich bei schönstem Wetter wieder an der Weser, diesmal an einer anderen Stelle und mit der Spinnrute.
Gegen Abend fingen viele Fische an zu steigen, u.A. auch größere, die mit einer 18er Fliege keine Probleme haben sollten...
Nur leider hatte ich die Fliegenrute nicht dabei.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dann war ich Mittwoch wieder da, diesmal mit Spinn- und Fliegenrute, mit dem primären Ziel, die Trockenfliege einzusetzen.

Nur leider war diesmal kein steigender Fisch auszumachen...
Es war auch recht windig und nicht mehr so warm, wie die Woche zuvor, weshalb wohl kein Insektenschlupf stattfand...
Dann  habe ich zur Spinnrute gegriffen und konnte noch ein paar kleinere  Barsche und 30-40er Döbel und einen ca. 30er Aland überlisten.

Aufgeben  tue ich aber noch nicht, das nächste Mal werde ich die Fliegenrute  wieder mitnehmen und wenn vernünftige Fische steigen, werde ich es  wieder versuchen...

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen an der Weser?
Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## namycasch (24. August 2012)

*AW: Mit der Fliege an der Weser?*

Petri.

Wir befischen die Oberweser bei Bremen.

Fliegenfischer habe ich da aber noch nicht gesehen.

Eher mit Spinnrute.

Aber ein Gedanke, den man mal aufgreifen sollte, da sich auch Großforellen (Meer- und Regenbogenforellen) in der Weser aufhalten. Zwar nicht in großer Anzahl, aber immerhin.

Petri


----------



## Flyfisher1 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Mit der Fliege an der Weser?*

Wenn die Oberfläche rau ist, sprich der Wind weht, findet kaum Oberflächenaktivität statt, die Fische sind aber trotzdem da, das zeigt schon dein Fang der Döbel. Versuche es in diesem Falle mit der Nassfliege. Dein Problem mit der Trockenfliege könnte daher rühren, dass die Fließgeschwindigkeit sehr langsam ist. Ist dies der Fall, haben die 
 " Friedfische " alle Zeit der Welt, die Fliege genau zu begutachten.
Dann versuche es mit einer 14 -16 er Fliege am 14er Vorfach.
Etwa, Alexandra, Pardrige oder ähnliche. Die braune Elb sollte auch fangen.
14er Haken, Schwanz braune Hechelfiebern, Körper Pfauengras, Kopfhechel Henne Braun, einseitig gestreift, d. h. du entfernst die Hechelfiebern auf einer Seite der Hechel. Das Ganze spärlich gebunden, ergibt eine hervorragende Nassfliege.
Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass gerade Weißfische es übel nehmen wenn die Flugschnur hoch einfällt. Einen Rollwurf akzeptieren sie besser, obwohl man meinen sollte dass der mehr Unruhe bringt. Also geh die Sache sutsche an und wie der Bremer sagt, ischa Freimaakt.


----------



## florianparske (27. August 2012)

*AW: Mit der Fliege an der Weser?*

Vielen Dank für die Tips.
Mal sehen, wann ich wieder an die Weser komme.

Sonst noch nie jemand mit der Fliege an der Weser gewesen?

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Knispel (27. August 2012)

*AW: Mit der Fliege an der Weser?*



florianparske schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tips.
> Mal sehen, wann ich wieder an die Weser komme.
> 
> Sonst noch nie jemand mit der Fliege an der Weser gewesen?
> ...


 
Doch ich, des öfteren als ich noch in Bremen wohnte ....


----------



## Flyfisher1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Mit der Fliege an der Weser?*

Die meisten " Angler " glauben, das Fliegenfischen sei nur etwas für Salmonidenbäche. Weit gefehlt wie dieser Bericht zeigt.
Es ist ein Wahnsinnserlebnis, wenn ein Döbel von 40cm + an die Trockenfliege, b.z.w. an die BCO - Spezial geht. Ein großer Döbel von 60 und mehr Zentimeter, wie sie in größeren Flüssen, ebenso wie in den kleinsten Kanälen vorkommen, ist ein weitaus bewegenderes Erlebnis, als der Drill einer
 " Steinforelle " oder einer 40er Besatzforelle aus der Forellenzucht. Es ist ungleich schwerer einen guten Döbel zu überlisten als irgend welche Besatzmutanten.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit der Fliege an der Weser?*

Hallo,
ich bin des Öfteren an der Hunte fischen.
Die meisten steigenden Fische sind Döbel. Die machen im Verhältnis zun  ihrer Größe mächtig Radau. Besser kannst Du die mit dem Streamer fangen.  Z.B. mit der Red Butt, Wooly Bugger und kleineren Lachsfliegen. 
Versuche es auch mal mit einer 7er Rute und einer 200gr Sinktip mit Stahlvorfach und gelben Kaninchenfellstreamern. 
Da sind bestimmt viele Barsche und ein paar Zander drin.

Viele Grüße


----------



## grxxnwxxd (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit der Fliege an der Weser?*

"Nur leider war die Wurfweite mit dem Streamer an meiner 5er Rute nicht zufriedenstellend, dementsprechend tat sich auch nichts."
Welchen Streamer, bzw welche Hakengröße hast Du denn benutzt???
Auf Barsch reicht meist Größe acht, und die lassen sich mit einer 5er gut werfen.
Gruß
Greenwood


----------



## archie01 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit der Fliege an der Weser?*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Hier sind sicher 200 Grain gemeint.:m




Hallo
Ansonsten musst du die Fliegen- wohl mit der Wallerrute tauschen #h

Gruß
Archie


----------

